# My hats off to you field guys



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I shot decent groups at 40 and 50. 60 and on is ugly.

I seriously going to consider a britesite tru spot type lens. I dont shoot a lens. But those longer shoots I seriously thinking I need some magnifacation.

Got in flaws in your form. Just shoot 60 plus yards and they will show up.:tongue: Looking forward to the challenge.
DB


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

60???? You still got 20 more yards to go on a few shots.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*80yrds*



bowhnter7 said:


> 60???? You still got 20 more yards to go on a few shots.



Wears me out just walking bck and forth.:tongue: Sure hard on us old fat guys. I can barely see 50yrds.
DB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Wears me out just walking bck and forth.:tongue: Sure hard on us old fat guys. I can barely see 50yrds.
> DB


Barely see 50 

You know...why is it that I only hear that from 3D guys:zip:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

You guys need to try it with a recurve, shooting fingers and no sights (LOL). You think form errors show up with your compounds? Then add being old, broken down and fat. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Dave, quit bad mouthing me! LOL. On a REALLY good day shooting barebow recurve, I could generally keep my 80 yard shots on the bale, not the target, the bale, aaahhhh!!!!!!! Talk about challenging ...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

DB,

You switched over to those skinny arrows yet? 

Ron


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*For sure*



Ron Meadows said:


> DB,
> 
> You switched over to those skinny arrows yet?
> 
> Ron


Got nine 22 series pros. There taking some hits in practice. I have some 500's I shoot out of the Rival pro if I bust to many. This dang field stuff exspensive. I dont mind when someone hits my pin nocks in 3d. I sure hate hitting them and getting kick out.
DB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Got nine 22 series pros. There taking some hits in practice. I have some 500's I shoot out of the Rival pro if I bust to many. This dang field stuff exspensive. I dont mind when someone hits my pin nocks in 3d. I sure hate hitting them and getting kick out.
> DB


The little shafts don't go as far when you hit a pin :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Kick outs*



Brown Hornet said:


> The little shafts don't go as far when you hit a pin :wink:




I had a couple yesturday evening practicing. Not much of a chance me hitting them out past 60yrds. Im just hoping to stay in the spot.:tongue:

Put the britesite scope on today and will give it a shot this evening. It tighten my groups. My concern is finding the right spot evertime. Easy to get on the wrong target quickly:tongue:
DB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just relax and concentrate on making a strong shot....they will tighten up.:wink:

There is no difference shooting a target 60 yds vs 30 yds.....you just have to aim higher.:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I had a couple yesturday evening practicing. Not much of a chance me hitting them out past 60yrds. Im just hoping to stay in the spot.:tongue:
> 
> Put the britesite scope on today and will give it a shot this evening. It tighten my groups. My concern is finding the right spot evertime. Easy to get on the wrong target quickly:tongue:
> DB


It can be a little tricky with the frosted lens. What I did was start high and drop down to target. With the 6x you should be able to spot your previous arrow. On 5 spot I would shoot out of sequence with it, took about 3 sessions before I got it licked.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I have used them indoors*



itchyfinger said:


> It can be a little tricky with the frosted lens. What I did was start high and drop down to target. With the 6x you should be able to spot your previous arrow. On 5 spot I would shoot out of sequence with it, took about 3 sessions before I got it licked.


Im thinking it could be tougher down range at 60 t0 80yrds.
DB


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im thinking it could be tougher down range at 60 t0 80yrds.
> DB


Your field of view will increase. Maybe that will help a bit finding the right bale. I have never shot at that distance so I'm spatulating (purposely spelled that way). Only one way to find out!!!! Let em fly and see how she do!!! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im thinking it could be tougher down range at 60 t0 80yrds.
> DB


How is that?

There is only one trarget face on those longer bales....even the 40s.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

DB
with tthe true spot try coming on to the target with both eyes open. Makes it easier to get on target.
John


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> How is that?
> 
> There is only one trarget face on those loner bales....even the 40s.


BH is right DB. Finding the right spot on the long ones isn't going to be as hard as the close ones, I wouldn't think. But I have never shot a True Spot.

Animal round might cause a little problem too.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

in the ibo center of the universe, all i hear is how easy the marked distance stuff is.

you mean it really isnt?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Close ones*



swerve said:


> BH is right DB. Finding the right spot on the long ones isn't going to be as hard as the close ones, I wouldn't think. But I have never shot a True Spot.
> 
> Animal round might cause a little problem too.



Close ones seem easy practicing. Ill shoot my 3d bow on the animal round
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*3d is 50 and under*



rock monkey said:


> in the ibo center of the universe, all i hear is how easy the marked distance stuff is.
> 
> you mean it really isnt?


You mark distances 50 and under and it would be easy. Its all what you practice for. Most of us dont shoot and practice pass 50yrds. You will never hear me say field is easy.
DB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> You mark distances 50 and under and it would be easy. Its all what you practice for. Most of us dont shoot and practice pass 50yrds. You will never hear me say field is easy.
> DB



You should....just imagine how much more confidence you would have on those 40-50 yd shots if you practice shooting 60-80 once or twice a week:wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Dan,
I've made a "practice" of NEVER, during any practice session, of starting on the same target out on the field course! You rarely get to start on the same distance in a tournament that would be your #1 target on your home course, so WHY would you want to get into a habit of the same order sequences when you practice?

Sounds like not an answer about the longer distance practice? YES, it IS an answer.

I also VARY my practice as well! SOMETIMES, I will pick a day when I'm going to simple shoot one or two distances and that is all for that day!

I don't always practice scoring and just shoot 4 arrows at a target and move on...and I sure don't only shoot outdoors under ideal conditions and dodge the foul condition targets.

There is nothing wrong with picking a distance and working on it for that day...afterall, it is YOUR practice session.

However, one thing I DO AVOID.....I will NOT take a bunny target face and shoot it at 40 yards! That puts too much pressure on trying to FORCE a tighter aim...SOME people MIGHT be able to do that, but I've learned that I'm NOT one of those! I WILL, however shoot the 60 yard face at 50 yards....so that I can relax....and I "score" myself with X-s ONLY are "5" points and the rest of the bull is a "4" and out of the bull...a "3".

Sometimes I even shoot the field our hunter round with ALL arrows shot from the LONGEST stake regardless of whether the longest is a hunter or a field brick!

Sometimes I'll shoot until I miss one...and then the rule is to immediately go and pull all those arrows, come back to the distance I missed the shot from. Then, the rule is that I MUST shoot the entire 12 arrows in my quiver into the 5-ring without a miss before I can move on. Any "miss"...I have to immediately put the bow down and go collect my arrows and come back and start over.
Some days, I get a lot of targets shot; some days I don't...but...the arrows I do shoot...excepting the "misses" are MORE QUALITY SHOTS than I would get if I just took the miss and continued onwards...

Whack those suckers from 60, 65, 70 yards...or even use the hunter stakes. INTENTIONALLY mis-set your site and find out how far you will miss with a mis-set site at a given distance...>THIS INFORMATION is important to learning how YOUR setup shoots and where YOU impact if something is wrong with the yardages on the course or an anamoly gives you a miss...you will know how far to adjust YOUR site to cover that.
field shooting = PAYING ATTENTION TO WHAT IS GOING ON AROUND YOU...cuz that is as SIMPLE as it gets....KISS according to DEAN, corrrect...KEEP IT SIMPLE, but to get there...you gotta KNOW WHAT YOU DO or tend to do...
field14


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

*don't sweat the long stuff*

Hey DB, don't sweat the long stuff. 112 arrows for a full field round and you'll have 2 arrows at70 yards and 2 arrows at 80 yards. That's the worst as far as distance is concerned. 60 - 65 on a nice downhill slope gets interesting...

I find practicing the walkups and fans is good practice as you can't 'make up'
for a bad shot. You just go to the next position and start over.

It's addicting.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I totally agree*



stevegabriel said:


> Hey DB, don't sweat the long stuff. 112 arrows for a full field round and you'll have 2 arrows at70 yards and 2 arrows at 80 yards. That's the worst as far as distance is concerned. 60 - 65 on a nice downhill slope gets interesting...
> 
> I find practicing the walkups and fans is good practice as you can't 'make up'
> for a bad shot. You just go to the next position and start over.
> ...


50 and 60 yrds is about as far as I can practice at the house. There no field rantges anywhere near me to practice on.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*My promblem*

Is getting sight tape accurate. Im just going to mark mine at each point and make my own. Not sure why I cant get a tape to to work past 50yrds.

I see why so many dont shoot field. Entirely whole different set it.
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Is getting sight tape accurate. Im just going to mark mine at each point and make my own. Not sure why I cant get a tape to to work past 50yrds.
> 
> I see why so many dont shoot field. Entirely whole different set it.
> DB


Shot in settings work just fine, Dan....do NOT get all concerned about the "computer generated" site tapes....Just ask DEAN how well shot-in marks can and do work!

Lots of distances...sure....but THINK FOR A MINUTE...

How many "distances" can you shoot on a 40 target 3-D course in forty shots? 40 DIFFERENT DISTANCES...and then next weekend...40 more.

At least on a field course...once those distances are SET....you got 'em to use EVERY WEEKEND on EVERY COURSE....now THAT is a POSITIVE, correct?

While the layout and target order my vary...the DISTANCES shot do NOT...they are STANDARD....shot one? You've shot 'em all...haha

Oh, I might add something here too: The SITE PICTURE at 80 and 70 yards? Is the SAME site picture you get on the BUNNY target at 35 feet and 20 feet! Just think of the 80 and 70 as a "long bunny" and shoot for it! It is only 4 shots out of 112...and if you get a "4"....no biggy...so do 95% or better of the other guys you will be shooting with, haha

field14


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Sore Back*

This field shooting alot like work. Hot weather and lots of arrows.

Us sissy 3d guys shoot 20 targets and call it a day.:tongue: Works for me.:wink:
DB


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> This field shooting alot like work. Hot weather and lots of arrows.
> 
> Us sissy 3d guys shoot 20 targets and call it a day.:tongue: Works for me.:wink:
> DB


DB, I used to say that Field was excellent exercise (which it is), but I've quit saying that now since I most often find myself stopping at McDonalds afterwards and consuming about 4 double cheeseburgers. Anything gained by the exercise was soon lost on the way home. :tongue:

But, "ain't" it fun. :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> This field shooting alot like work. Hot weather and lots of arrows.
> 
> Us sissy 3d guys shoot 20 targets and call it a day.:tongue: Works for me.:wink:
> DB


Twenty shots in about 3 to 3 1/2 hours....when you could shoot 112 in normally 5 hours...and get some PRACTICE and also some "defined feed-back" about HOW you are shooting form-wise, hahahaha.

HOT and a lot of work? Same TEMPERATURES in the same areas whether it is field or 3-D....plus, MOST field shooters don't haul around tons of extra stuff all folded up in a camp stool, hahahaha.

We are passionate about our venues...as you well know....nothing wrong with loving 3-D, but only 20 shots and calling it a day...FORM ISN"T BUILT on that...and it shows quickly in how sloppy things become if you DON'T SHOOT LOTS OF ARROWS IN PRACTICE!

If the arrows aren't going where you POINT THEM>..what good is it?

One common question several years back when we would compare "AFTER" we had finished scoring the 3-D and on the way to the next target....you know, "What did you shoot that sucker for?"....Very RARELY did we agree...even if we all had 10's on it...sometimes the difference would be 4 or 5 yards on what "it was shot for"....So the better shooters' next question to the one that was farthest away from the "yardage guess"...was simple....."Did the arrow go where you POINTED IT or did you just get LUCKY and gunch it in? MOST of the time that shooter did NOT KNOW if the arrow went where he pointed it....or if indeed he had got lucky....They weren't into analyzing the "SHOT"....they only cared about SCORE no matter how it was SHOT (arrow quality wise).....of course, those types of shooters NEVER would make the top of the leader board...since they didn't know a quality series of shots from just getting lucky.

field14


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

field14 said:


> Twenty shots in about 3 to 3 1/2 hours....when you could shoot 112 in normally 5 hours...and get some PRACTICE and also some "defined feed-back" about HOW you are shooting form-wise, hahahaha.
> 
> HOT and a lot of work? Same TEMPERATURES in the same areas whether it is field or 3-D....plus, MOST field shooters don't haul around tons of extra stuff all folded up in a camp stool, hahahaha.
> 
> ...



I never did figure out when us "hunters" decided to call 3-D hunting practice 

MOST hunters would be better served shooting field and a lot of it. Accuracy should be the most practiced thing in archery. Not guestamating, not picking a spot but all out how many times can I hit what I want to hit and at what distance….. ONE round of Field get's you the just about the same amount of "practice" as 3 rounds of 3-D … I can practice guestamating anytime 

Picking a yardage or finding that spot means nothing if you can't hit it….. A hunter can always use a range finder or pace off a few landmarks around a stand to get close to the yardage. As far as finding a spot that's simply something you do. In my experience I find many of my shots in low light situations that makes picking a spot irrelevant. However when I come up 8-10" or so inches from the bottom of the deer I am sure as heck glad I can place that arrow right were I want.

I can't imagine having 8" "pie plate" accuracy when being on the outer edge of that accuracy could result in a wound in many situations I take deer in. I need that 8" for a margin of error due to unforeseen circumstances… not depend on it to nick something vital and wounding the animal if the unforeseen does happen . As far as shooting things 30 yards or longer when I have to guess the yardage I don't. I KNOW the yardage past that distance or I WAIT for the animal to get to about 25 yards were I KNOW my depth of kill will take the animal out if it is between 22 and 28 yards and I KNOW I have that margin for a depth of kill because I CAN hit what I am aiming at

More hunters need to be practicing this instead of couple hundred arrows during a summers worth of 3-D for which they NEVER know why they ever really missed 


3-D is fun no doubt . However I would not depend on that game to further my archery skills or practice clean ethical kills in real world hunting situations… at least for me


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*3d*



centerx said:


> I never did figure out when us "hunters" decided to call 3-D hunting practice
> 
> MOST hunters would be better served shooting field and a lot of it. Accuracy should be the most practiced thing in archery. Not guestamating, not picking a spot but all out how many times can I hit what I want to hit and at what distance….. ONE round of Field get's you the just about the same amount of "practice" as 3 rounds of 3-D … I can practice guestamating anytime
> 
> ...




Many of us do find 3d fun and we are with are friends enjoying what we do. Shooting and unmarked 3d target at 40 to 50yrds is no easy task. Consider some of the top pros are hitting 50% 12 or 14 now days. Dont think these guys cant come shoot field, because many have came and conquered the target venue as well. I actually like the challenge of judging yardage. Field and target venue often become boring for me. If not for 3d, I would not be shooting archery.:wink: One must find what works for them.:wink:
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*3d archers*



field14 said:


> Twenty shots in about 3 to 3 1/2 hours....when you could shoot 112 in normally 5 hours...and get some PRACTICE and also some "defined feed-back" about HOW you are shooting form-wise, hahahaha.
> 
> HOT and a lot of work? Same TEMPERATURES in the same areas whether it is field or 3-D....plus, MOST field shooters don't haul around tons of extra stuff all folded up in a camp stool, hahahaha.
> 
> ...



I believe Dan MCarthey has won Redding two years in a row. I think many of the 3dwers have proven there shooters.:wink: Takes skill to win at a 3d event. Judging is just part of the game. Put some big time money in field events and 3ders will be ther to take the cash.
DB
DB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> I believe Dan MCarthey has won Redding two years in a row. I think many of the 3dwers have proven there shooters.:wink: Takes skill to win at a 3d event. Judging is just part of the game. Put some big time money in field events and 3ders will be ther to take the cash.
> DB
> DB


No they won't.... there is the same money at Nationals as there is every where else....a few come but most don't. It's bad timing for the most part....

Dan is an archer that shoots 3D....there is your difference....he doesn't care what he shoots. I talked to him about that last year at LAS.:wink:

The PROs have nothing to prove....we know they can shoot. 3D, field, FITA, Indoors it doesn't matter to them...they shoot what they like to shoot. But if you think that a 3D guy is just going to walk onto a field course and burn the sucker up and beat the "spottie PROs"....you are mistaken.

Look at how the shots over 45 yds are kickin your butt...and your a PRO :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Many of us do find 3d fun and we are with are friends enjoying what we do. Shooting and unmarked 3d target at 40 to 50yrds is no easy task. Consider some of the top pros are hitting 50% 12 or 14 now days. Dont think these guys cant come shoot field, because many have came and conquered the target venue as well. I actually like the challenge of judging yardage. Field and target venue often become boring for me. If not for 3d, I would not be shooting archery.:wink: One must find what works for them.:wink:
> DB


Dan,
Have you ever asked DEAN PRIDGEN WHY he ever started archery in the first place? If you have, then you KNOW the answer...if you haven't....then you might wanto to LEARN the answer...it just might shock you!

GUESSING YARDAGE on a LIVE animal, IMHO, with today's technology is NOT AN OPTION...not when you can KNOW the yardages! Anyone today that isn't using a rangefinder AND marking landmarks around their stand and blinds...are just NOT doing their jobs as a bowhunter!

When I was hunting, even in Wyoming in the 1970's I KNEW the yardages. It was even more imperative when I started white-tail hunting from a treestand.. I KNEW the yardages and my limitations and didn't exceed them.

I also KNEW that I could put that arrow right onto a small patch of hair if I wanted to...and that the shot was going there...NO GUESSWORK...we don't owe the quarry "GUESSWORK"...it isn't GOOD ENOUGH, IMHO.

So, while 3-D is an absolute gas and a heck of a lot of fun....it does NOT make for "FORM SHOOTING" if all you have is a steady diet all summer long of shooting 3-D's and NEVER get out and find out if the arrows are going where you POINT THEM...or if your scores are more LUCK than skill.

I KNOW you love to hunt too...so think that part over...you KNOW you have to place that arrow...not CLOSE...but dead on...the animal deserves that humaneness, correct?

I started competitive archery to make me a better hunter...which it positively did make me a better HUNTER....I had the confidence and ABILITY to place a shot where I wanted it to go...and KNEW it was going there...unless that animal moved before the shot got there...thus...even my bull elk...shots ARE STILL confined to 30 yards and UNDER...and frankly, I couldn't care less how big or a trophy is there....unless I know the EXACT YARDAGE...I will NOT shoot over 30 yards...and never have had to since I started bow-hunting in the late 1960's! NOT ONCE! Did I have shots at prize animals farther than 30 yards? Absolutely...did I take that shot? ABSOLUTELY NOT...and I KNEW the distance...but...ethics prevailed and I know my limitations and the limitations of my equipment, and take no chances with that.

So, for ME, I wouldn't be shooting archery if it wasn't for HUNTING and the ETHICS of making one shot for a quick and humane harvest of the animal.

GUESSING isn't good enough not in today's day and age....

AND...if you think those top gun gurus are out there GUESSING on the 3-D range...you've been duped for a long, long time....they KNOW what they are doing and how to do it...otherwise they wouldn't be dumping down the registration fees and expenses to come play the game....

Yes...thos top 3-D gurus are great field/indoor shooters too...THAT IS WHY THEY do so well...because...THE ARROWS ARE GOING WHERE THEY POINT THEM TO GO nearly every single time! They rarely luck on in...it does happen...but not often...they SHOOT THEM IN, and they shoot them OUT, and they KNOW WHY when they do miss

Can't say the same about many of the also rans.....and that gap widens as you go down the leaderboard...regardless of division...be it 3-D or field...or even INDOORS...at a measly little ole 20 yards.

How many 60X have you personally shot at a measly 20 yards? 
How many 560's have been shot in NATIONAL COMPEITITION since 1977? I'll tell you....it is way less than you can count on both hands! SO...it obviously isn't a mere cinch and BORING...cuz...if it was....then there would be a heck of a lot more 560's at the National Level tournaments!

I see "guessing yardage" used too much as an excuse for less than desirable SHOT EXECUTION...take that excuse away...and the people just leave and go back to their back-yards and bragging about their 8" diameter groups at 20 yards.... 

field14:tongue::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> *GUESSING YARDAGE on a LIVE animal, IMHO, with today's technology is NOT AN OPTION...not when you can KNOW the yardages! Anyone today that isn't using a rangefinder AND marking landmarks around their stand and blinds...are just NOT doing their jobs as a bowhunter!*


I haven't read the rest but I don't agree with that.....don't own a range finder.....and the day I can't judge 20-30 yds is the day I stop hunting.

Besides not everyone hunts from a stand or blind....:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I haven't read the rest but I don't agree with that.....don't own a range finder.....and the day I can't judge 20-30 yds is the day I stop hunting.
> 
> Besides not everyone hunts from a stand or blind....:wink:


You like the comfort of a truck seat dont ya....??!!!!:zip::wink::tongue:

Preferbaly with the heater running and the bow hanging from the rearview mirrior:zip::tongue:


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just relax and concentrate on making a strong shot....they will tighten up.:wink:
> 
> *There is no difference shooting a target 60 yds vs 30 yds.....you just have to aim higher*.:wink:



This is how my mentor here wants me to shoot, shooting FS, he says "adjust your sight for the yardage, and shoot everything like its only 20 yards". When I execute everything right I goes extremely well, its all "Mental" he says.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

field14 said:


> Dan,
> I've made a "practice" of NEVER, during any practice session, of starting on the same target out on the field course! You rarely get to start on the same distance in a tournament that would be your #1 target on your home course, so WHY would you want to get into a habit of the same order sequences when you practice?


*THAT* is a great idea! :tongue: Never thought of that one field14. I instinctly go to target 1 on my home course everytime I shoot a practice half. Gonna have to change my routine. :wink:


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Many of us do find 3d fun and we are with are friends enjoying what we do. Shooting and unmarked 3d target at 40 to 50yrds is no easy task. Consider some of the top pros are hitting 50% 12 or 14 now days. Dont think these guys cant come shoot field, because many have came and conquered the target venue as well. I actually like the challenge of judging yardage. Field and target venue often become boring for me. If not for 3d, I would not be shooting archery.:wink: One must find what works for them.:wink:
> DB


No doubt and I don't disagree. In fact it appears the majority feels the same . It is fun and it's even MORE fun when you can hit what you are aiming for if you get the right yardage

However 

As I continue to try and introduce more and more people to some dot venues the excuses are mostly the same . I'm just a hunter and I can't hang with you hot shots. Now I'm with Field. The ONLY reason I got started in target archery was because of hunting .. It was 3-D to start and it was a blast and I actually got reasonably good at it.

Then in the winter I had to shoot some leagues. Nothing else archery related going on …. And I got to be even better 

Started shooting some of the American rounds …. And I got even better 


Now I pull up in front of an 80 yard target and put many of the shots into the proverbial 8" pie plate that other "Just a hunter" types are ecstatic to hit at 30 yards or less … and they shyly look away when you ask them to come and plays mumbling " I can't hang with you hot shots" ….." Let's go shoot some 3-D !!! After all I'm just a hunter"

I guess I'm wondering when "just being a hunter " made 8" group shots at yardages they are not comfortable of hitting fun … They don't make kills past 30 yards and if they think a few arrows a summer at 3-D's past 30 yards is going to get them to better that possibility … they are wrong. For me it is FUN to see a deer at 40 yards and have the thought go through my head …. "If the shot get's right I can take that animal" … all the sudden the "hunt/kill" potential is on and the outing just got kicked up a notch whether it works out or not Instead of.. "I had a GREAT shot at 38 yards but I can't shoot that far" … Hunters are missing out on the FUN of being confident and able to make shots that most of there peers can't….. And 3-d's alone will NOT get you there


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> You like the comfort of a truck seat dont ya....??!!!!:zip::wink::tongue:
> 
> Preferbaly with the heater running and the bow hanging from the rearview mirrior:zip::tongue:


That is how they hunt down your way....I know I grew up hunting down that way


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Any archery venue takes practice*



Brown Hornet said:


> No they won't.... there is the same money at Nationals as there is every where else....a few come but most don't. It's bad timing for the most part....
> 
> Dan is an archer that shoots 3D....there is your difference....he doesn't care what he shoots. I talked to him about that last year at LAS.:wink:
> 
> ...



I garantee anyone shoot any venue. Archery is archery. That is my mentality.
DB


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll only say that I am living proof that shooting field improves your 3D scores. I've only been shooting field for a few months (a couple late last year and now this year) and already my 3D scores on courses I've shot in the past have gone WAY up.

But, I'm now hooked on Field and only shoot 3D when going to a Field shoot is cost-prohibitive. I also got my brother shooting spots this winter and his 3D scores went up some. Now if I can just get him out on the Field ranges . . .

To change the subject, I just want to thank Field for some of his practice tips. They'll come in handy. Except, I'm not nearly at the point of being able to stay on a target until all 4 are nickels! I'd be on target one all summer:embara: But, maybe some of the closer ones I could, and on the longer ones, maybe start with "none outside the first 4 ring" or some such thing. Anyhow, some great tips from Field. Thanks.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is how they hunt down your way....I know I grew up hunting down that way


Hey if ya cant beat em.......................... Hunt just inside the field edge and shoot em for they come out!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

i like to pratice at 32 yards and 52 yards and 65 yards and a some at 80 yards 
if you can hit them with the right target size you are doing good


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I don't know how many of you remember Jack Cramer. He said he always just practiced shooting 65 yards at a fifty centimeter field face. He figured if he could keep them in shooting that way, he could handle the rest.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*65 Yard at 50 Yard Face*

That's what Terry Ragsdale told me he did also. I was doing that today getting a long mark and was consistantly putting 4 out of 5 shots in the spot. Never happen tomorrow
when we go shoot a tournament. LOL. Always seems like there is something wrong with my marks in a tournament. And there really is but it's between my ears. At distance any change in your form moves the shots around on the target face. I"m working on it.
Jbird


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Jbird said:


> That's what Terry Ragsdale told me he did also. I was doing that today getting a long mark and was consistantly putting 4 out of 5 shots in the spot. Never happen tomorrow
> when we go shoot a tournament. LOL. *Always seems like there is something wrong with my marks in a tournament.* And there really is but it's between my ears. At distance any change in your form moves the shots around on the target face. I"m working on it.
> Jbird


Know what you mean, it wasn't a tournament - just a fun shoot last Thu., but I was nailing the long shots on the practice range - on the course everything long was LOW.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> I believe Dan MCarthey has won Redding two years in a row.


Yep, but the biggest complaint I heard from the big 3Ders at Redding was either that their third axis was off or they didn't know how to handle the hills on the long shots. Of course, they were only upset about dropping a couple points..not the dozens I dropped.

Ask Rangeplayer what he thought


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I, also would like to see more people try field, especially if you are"just a hunter"

With todays equip shots of greater than 20 yds are common and todays bows are easy to set up and shoot accurately.

I hear so many people say I would take a 40 yard shot any day. I wouldn't, and I EXPECT to shoot 20's on the forty yd field target.

The point is, people are taking longer shots because equipment is better but not taking the time to practice under all conditions. 25 years ago when I started hunting rarely would you hear of some one attempting a shot over 25 yds. No one practiced farther than that. Now every one is looking for the bow that can shoot 1 pin out to forty and not worry about yd est

I got into target archery because I am a hunter. Now if I was made to give up hunting or target it would be hunting. Don't get me wrong, I love hunting as much or more now as the first day, but I can shoot some type of target year round and I get the same adrenalin rush shooting at Vegas or state etc as I do hunting.

John


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*That what Im doing as well.*



redman said:


> i like to pratice at 32 yards and 52 yards and 65 yards and a some at 80 yards
> if you can hit them with the right target size you are doing good


Seems to be working and helping my groups.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Here the name quite often*



Unclegus said:


> I don't know how many of you remember Jack Cramer. He said he always just practiced shooting 65 yards at a fifty centimeter field face. He figured if he could keep them in shooting that way, he could handle the rest.


Dean Pridgean said he was one of the best archers he ever shot against. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Promblem wth field*



sharkred7 said:


> I, also would like to see more people try field, especially if you are"just a hunter"
> 
> With todays equip shots of greater than 20 yds are common and todays bows are easy to set up and shoot accurately.
> 
> ...


Most hunters dont want to go buy another bow. This amount of arrows one needs lighter poundage to be accurate and smaller diamenter arrows. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Undecided about which bow*

Got the Rival Pro set up.

Shooting Goldtip 500 with this bow at 55lbs. One thing the 55lbs feels better shooting lots of arrows. Back wasnt as sore as it was shooting 60lbs.

Bow shoots decent groups. One thing abou shooting longer shots. You must use good form in ever shot. Slight to much heel or not following through cost one points for sure.


Even with a good set of 12X50 Vortex Razors. Those smaller diamenter arrows are tough for my eyes to see.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Got the Rival Pro set up.
> 
> Shooting Goldtip 500 with this bow at 55lbs. One thing the 55lbs feels better shooting lots of arrows. Back wasnt as sore as it was shooting 60lbs.
> 
> ...


Dan,
From what I'm hearing about your groups....we only need to look in the X-ring for YOUR arrows anyways, and YOUR arrows are the BIG SOLID CLUSTER in the middle that look like only ONE big, fat arrow!:wink::tongue:
The arrows out of the X are the other guys'.:wink:
Shoot 'em up well!

Tom D. (field14)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Wrong*



field14 said:


> Dan,
> From what I'm hearing about your groups....we only need to look in the X-ring for YOUR arrows anyways, and YOUR arrows are the BIG SOLID CLUSTER in the middle that look like only ONE big, fat arrow!:wink::tongue:
> The arrows out of the X are the other guys'.:wink:
> Shoot 'em up well!
> ...


Im no threat in field to a good field shooter. Im just trying to not embarrss myself. Im just lucky the old man shoulder wont allow him to shoot or most likely he would kick my butt.:wink: I am enjoying working on my form and follow through. Garantee its going to help my 3d game. :wink: That ten ring at 50 yrds is going to look huge.
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im no threat in field to a good field shooter. Im just trying to not embarrss myself. Im just lucky the old man shoulder wont allow him to shoot or most likely he would kick my butt.:wink: I am enjoying working on my form and follow through. Garantee its going to help my 3d game. :wink: That ten ring at 50 yrds is going to look huge.
> DB


Not so fast, Dan.....You shoot pretty darned good, so as far as NOT being a threat to a good field shooter...think again!

The "old man" STILL kicks butt on a TON of other field shooters....and that includes the young "hot dogs" as well...hahaha.

I sure do hope that his shoulder comes around soon for him. 

You are correct about the 10-ring looking huge...but NEVER take it for granted.

I shot an "Open, shoot what ya bring" 3-D round a few years back that was totally for FUN...we even used our rangefinders on the course...and the ONLY target that I missed and didn't take a 10 or a 12 on....was a 46 yard BUFFALO! Now you KNOW how big that 1-ring is on a buffalo, correct! I got complacent and didn't shoot a strong shot...and got me a big fat "8" on that sucker!

There is no such thing as an "easy" shot....with that "easy shot" mentality, a person is setting themselves up for an "easy" miss, hahaha.

field14


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im no threat in field to a good field shooter. Im just trying to not embarrss myself. Im just lucky the old man shoulder wont allow him to shoot or most likely he would kick my butt.:wink: I am enjoying working on my form and follow through. Garantee its going to help my 3d game. :wink: That ten ring at 50 yrds is going to look huge.
> DB




"most likely"...only "most likely".........surely you are kidding:wink:


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Field is definately great practice for 3-d..... I shot field targets the first time about 18 mths ago..... I have only ever shot 14 targets or part of 14 targets and done it less than 10 times....... Yesterday I shot a full 28 target course..... Our sportsmans club has practice bails all the way out to 65 yards in 5 yard increments and I ususally practice at 50+ yards.... In fact I prefer practicing at 60 or 65 yards.... This made the transition from 3-d to field actually pretty easy.... I am considering shooting in the state championships this year.... With the known yardage and marked spot, I believe it makes it easier to make strong confident shots ALL the time..... when you get back on the 3-d course, this will pay huge dividends.... that is...... as long as you can still judge yardage..... :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*So much for the X view lens today*

Went back to fiber pin and lens.

Field can be humbling at times. Form flaws sure show when shooting 60 and 70yards. One thing you know when the shots good as well.

Strength this week is getting better shooting lots of shots. One thing about 3d you dont get the number of shots daily. Fiedl ca only make one better. 

It is a test of pure archery shooting.:wink:
DB


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Most hunters dont want to go buy another bow. This amount of arrows one needs lighter poundage to be accurate and smaller diamenter arrows.
> DB


No need to buy a different bow. That would defeat the purpose of shooting just to hone your hunting skills. I use the exact same setup that I hunt with except the arrows. I shoot competitvely also. Maybe just turn the weight down to be able to shoot more arrows AND maintain good form.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Went back to fiber pin and lens.
> 
> Field can be humbling at times. Form flaws sure show when shooting 60 and 70yards. One thing you know when the shots good as well.
> 
> ...


I'm trying my luck with Bowhunter Unlimited Class this year. Been out of field shooting for a long time. I have a little hard times seeing the pins, but I found out that with a 1.00 diopter pair of reading glasses, I can see my pins and target clearly. Can't see squat when I'm not looking through that peep though.

I can do fairly good out to 60. That's my fartherest pin. But on 70 and 80, if I get a 3, I'm glad. If I get a 4, I'm estactic. If I get a 5 (almost nonexistent), I pass out from the excitement.

Field shooting is a lot more challenging than some people who've never tried it give it credit for.

But it's a blast. My favorite form of shooting.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Kidnutso,
I use 1.50 reading glasses also. Can see my .019 pins fine and can see the targets quite well.

I'm with you on the long ones. A "4" for me on the 80 or the 70 is probably the equivalent of some of these guys on here getting an "X". But it's a blast!!


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I just started into archery about 6 months ago, and at first I was drawn to 3-D.

But I was a horrible shot and lost more arrows than I care to mention. I had bad form, and when I did hit. . .it was luck, not skill. 

So I decided than I needed to become a better shot before moving on to this 3-D stuff and tried sharpening my skill on the field courses. 

Please consider me living proof that Field archery will _dramatically_ improve your skill as an archer. 

You can then take this improved skill with you and use it in 3-D, or hunting, or what have you. But you earn it on the field course.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

It just occured to me (days later), that I didn't quantify my claims that Field Archery improves your skills.

When I first started shooting Field Courses 6 months ago. . .My average score was in the 350- 375 range with absolutely no X's at all. I was pretty bummed, but it was definately motivating. I wanted to improve my accuracy, precision, and repeatability- and I did not really believe that upgrading my equipment would accomplish these things (for me as a beginner).

Fast forward 6 months. _With the exact same set-up. . ._ I now regularly shoot 475-500's with 10-12 X's. I would say this is a fairly dramatic improvement. I am still leaving quite a few points on the course, but I expect those will come with time and more training.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

boojo35 said:


> Field is definately great practice for 3-d..... I shot field targets the first time about 18 mths ago..... I have only ever shot 14 targets or part of 14 targets and done it less than 10 times....... Yesterday I shot a full 28 target course..... Our sportsmans club has practice bails all the way out to 65 yards in 5 yard increments and I ususally practice at 50+ yards.... In fact I prefer practicing at 60 or 65 yards.... This made the transition from 3-d to field actually pretty easy.... I am considering shooting in the state championships this year.... With the known yardage and marked spot, I believe it makes it easier to make strong confident shots ALL the time..... when you get back on the 3-d course, this will pay huge dividends.... that is...... as long as you can still judge yardage..... :wink:


I have been practicing a ton lately at 65 yrds...I shoot pins and it has been great practice for sure..And I totally agree about making a strong confident shoot with known distance...But what I have noticed is that it has totally screwed up what little yardage judging ability I had...Walk up to a 40 yard 3d target after shooting long distance and it looks like it's in you face...Bam...arrow in the low 8...

I wish we had field shoots in our area...Looks and sounds like fun...


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

keb73 said:


> I have been practicing a ton lately at 65 yrds...I shoot pins and it has been great practice for sure..And I totally agree about making a strong confident shoot with known distance...But what I have noticed is that it has totally screwed up what little yardage judging ability I had...Walk up to a 40 yard 3d target after shooting long distance and it looks like it's in you face...Bam...arrow in the low 8...
> 
> I wish we had field shoots in our area...Looks and sounds like fun...



 So true..... I listen to arrows in 3-d for how quick they get to the target..... shooting field really screws this up..... 50 yarders get there real quick when guys have 320 fps 3-d bows....


----------

